# Perch



## dampeoples (Mar 28, 2007)

Like the Bluegill, this is Version 1, gonna work on V2 in the next few days, as i'm unhappy with parts of this one, and I rushed through the stripes, and I think it shows.

big


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2007)

They look good to me! CLU better watch out! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job. Both look good enough to catch fish!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 18, 2007)

The flat one caught a fish on it's second cast, not much larger than the bait, but I got one, get the net!!

Oh wait, it's small, I'll swing it over


----------

